
Women and the Civil Rights Act - ZeroGravitas
https://blog.longreads.com/2016/07/07/women-were-included-in-the-civil-rights-act-as-a-joke/
======
yuhong
The Civil Rights Act was designed in the 1960s when manufacturing was a common
job for example. The problem is not because it included sex, but has to do
with the basic idea of proving employment discrimination in the first place.
This is why the "religious freedom" laws are also flawed. I think a good
compromise is to only include certain kinds of jobs like manual labor under
employment anti-discrimination laws.

------
kelukelugames
This is a bad title. Calling it a joke is misleading and click baity.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Rights_Act_of_1964#Women...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Rights_Act_of_1964#Women.27s_rights)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
How would you characterise it?

It was added at the last minute by a segregationist who did not want the bill
to pass, and was greeted with laughter when he introduced it (according to
your own link, as well as the article).

Joke probably doesn't go far enough as it may have been a cynical political
ploy to wreck the process, but it seems a relatively fair summary to me.

